# Fox 180 mm single crown



## Rubberneck Goose (Aug 24, 2008)

I know the forum has seen this topic before, so I hate to waste peoples time. But recently I e-mailed fox the following letter...

Dear Fox,

I have been a satisfied customer for years. It's come to my attention
as my riding style has evolved that a gap exists within your product
line. Im building a seven inch travel dual suspension bike, and let me
tell you its gonna be a sweet ride (2010 knolly delirium-t). I want
nothing more than to put your product on my front and rear (already got
the DHX RC4) but there are no options for front suspension other than
the 160mm float/van/tallus. I guess i could put a fox 40 on and lower
the travel, but it is a beefier fork than what my building goals are for
my frame.

What I'm getting at is this, I would love to be able to purchase a fox
180 mm single crown (maybe 38 mm stanchions?). I have read many on-line
forums and know that I am not alone in my feelings. People would pay
any price for a 7 inch travel fox fork versus going with your
competitors (Marzocchi, Rock Shox, Magura etc..) Their products are not
of the same quality as those offered by fox. I'm seriously thinking
about postponing my frame building for another year in the hope that a
new product may be released by fox that fills this hole in my heart for
a seven inch single crown. Any chance that there are considerations
from fox for building and releasing such a fork? If not, you should read
forums and seriously consider it. You guys build the best suspension
and there are a lot of people (including myself) who would love to be
able to purchase this product if it was built. Thanks for your
consideration.

There reply: Come to 2010 Sea Otter and see our new product line... (somewhat suggestive of possibly a new 180 mm fork)

My question for all of you: Has anyone else herd other rumors of 2010 180 mm single crown?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ask and you shall receive. 180mm singlecrown coming from fox of 2010.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Rubberneck Goose said:


> My question for all of you: Has anyone else herd other rumors of 2010 180 mm single crown?


yes.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

2011 really, fox releases their stuff...early.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

damnit and i just got a totem....time to sell i guess


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

bomb goes the dynamite


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

by the time it happens people will want 190mm sc or 203mm sc.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

saturnine said:


> by the time it happens people will want 190mm sc or 203mm sc.


Or 178mm.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Khemical said:


> Or 178mm.


I lol'd.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

rofl copter


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

So are there any big changes to the fox 40?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I KNOW that a 180mm Fox single crown is coming. Mark my words.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

pancho4 said:


> damnit and i just got a totem....time to sell i guess


Why? Totems are pretty sick. Gotta have the new thang eh?


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

A lot of people have been murmuring about this recently. Does anybody know about stanchion size?


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

It's about time


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not that concerned about stanchion size, 38 or even 36 would be fine. Although I guess chicks dig huge stanchions...

Anyway a 180mm Talas or other travel adjust option would be awesome. Not that I don't love my 66 ata, but since Marz doesn't make the ATA anymore there seems to be an opening in the market for a 180mm travel adjust fork.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

absolutely. two-step has been flawed since the beginning


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

I am down for one. Been hoping for this for about 2 years. A Float version maybe?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

178mm...

Never gonna die, I actually feel sorry for boxxerrider at this point.

180mm SC Fox is soooooooo overdue, epic fail for their not jumping into this market.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Clutchman83 said:


> 178mm...
> 
> Never gonna die, I actually feel sorry for boxxerrider at this point.
> 
> 180mm SC Fox is soooooooo overdue, epic fail for their not jumping into this market.


its got to the point it makes me laugh how sad so many people are, and soon i should be rocking a 2010 marz


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Again
Fuking porno spam bots...

SMT do not be tempted to watch that vid my friend...


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm glad to see Fox is finally stepping to the table with a 180mm fork. I'm not so sure that it will be soooo much better than the other options.I've owned a couple of 36's and while they were solid I had problems with them bottoming too easily and I didn't like having to do so much maintenance on them. If they can fix those problems and make their stanchions not so sensitive to wear then they'll be pretty sick.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

if it goes to production, that fork will be very high on my too buy list.


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

woodyak said:


> I'm glad to see Fox is finally stepping to the table with a 180mm fork. I'm not so sure that it will be soooo much better than the other options.I've owned a couple of 36's and while they were solid I had problems with them bottoming too easily and I didn't like having to do so much maintenance on them. If they can fix those problems and make their stanchions not so sensitive to wear then they'll be pretty sick.


Bill its Jim. Here yah go.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228759


----------



## Tazil (Feb 19, 2007)

I like my capable all round slightly cramped 07 sxtrail since 07, now i like it even more 

Whats likely to be the 3 adjustable heights?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

It's gonna happen.

From what i heard from a reliable source, it will be a beefed up 36 and the current 36 will get lighter for more trail use, so there will be two 36's. I also heard it will be internally adjustable down to 170mm to fit the latest crop of 170 bikes like the Reign X, Turner Vaporware RFX, Firebird, etc.

No idea about internals otherwise.

Krispy


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

check the other thread for pics


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

jimbvrly said:


> Bill its Jim. Here yah go.
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228759


Interesting. Could be a winner. I'm all set for awhile though. I picked up that 66 RC3 TI. I can't wait to put it to the test. It feels pretty amazing so far but those have been stupid snow rides.


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

This just got posted. Not sure what to make of it.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6632444&postcount=13


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

newskoolbiker said:


> This just got posted. Not sure what to make of it.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6632444&postcount=13


it was posted yesterday in the Norcal forum


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

newskoolbiker said:


> This just got posted. Not sure what to make of it.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6632444&postcount=13


Hard to tell if those are 36 or 38" stanchions. I'd be concerned about it being noodley if it had 36" stanchions and that much travel.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

daway said:


> I'm not that concerned about stanchion size, 38 or even 36 would be fine. Although I guess chicks dig huge stanchions...
> 
> Anyway a 180mm Talas or other travel adjust option would be awesome. Not that I don't love my 66 ata, but since Marz doesn't make the ATA anymore there seems to be an opening in the market for a 180mm travel adjust fork.


No kidding, nice job Marz...Let Fox take your spot :madman:


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Edited.

*DO NOT POST THIS IMAGE AGAIN.*


----------

